# 8 month old buckling not eating grain



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

My 8 month old Nigerian Dwarf buckling has not been interested in grain since he was about 4 months old. When he was younger, he would eat grain with the other kids, quite greedily because he was the biggest.

For some reason, at about 4 months old, he decided he didn't want grain anymore and only ate grass, hay, and loose minerals.
Now he is underconditioned (body condition score of about 1.5-2) and still wont eat grain. I have been giving him some probios, he gobbles that up like its the last thing in the world. He weighs about 30 pounds, is that normal for an 8 month old ND buckling? My 2 year old buck weighs about 65 pounds.

Any suggestions on getting him to eat his grain?
I am currently feeding oats with BOSS at a 2:1 ratio.

Any ideas would be welcomed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start with having a fecal done.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

He has been dewormed and is on cocci prevention (Di-Methox).
He just doesn't seem to be interested in the grain. He will sniff it, but then walk away to go eat grass or hay. He has quite the appetite, just not for grain. :chin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried different types of grains? Calf Manna? Alfalfa pellets?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I am going to try alfalfa or sweet feed...we will see how he will do with that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

be sure to make changes slowly and keep the calcium/phosphorus ratio 2:1...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With some grains, some goat kids do not like certain ones.
With those, I literally will have to put some in their mouths periodically throughout the day, every day, they will spit it out for the first few times, and eventually they get a taste for it. Then, will get into it.

Also make sure, he has competition, they eat things better. Even if, another goat is on the opposite side of the fence, see's and wants the grain he is eating.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

He's eating sweet feed now like a champ, in my opinion, it was probably the flavor. 

Next question, he's only 30 lbs; is this normal for a 8 month old ND buckling?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

bump...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. He should be bigger. I would expect him to be closer to 50 lbs.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> No. He should be bigger. I would expect him to be closer to 50 lbs.


Does the size have something to do with ability to digest?

Mind you it's a Nigerian. And he ate it earlier.

Maybe he's just picky with his food.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> No. He should be bigger. I would expect him to be closer to 50 lbs.


What do I need to do to get him to get bigger?

Also, this weight was from a weigh tape. I will weigh him on a scale tomorrow to get an exact weight.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Do I need to raise his grain ration to get him to catch up, or will he be stunted for life?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would slowly up his grain a little. Does he get alfalfa hay?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

We have fescue hay, but I have been giving him alfalfa pellets soaked in water.
I have been slowly raising his grain ration for 3 weeks, its up to 1.5 cups.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is going to take time but he should grow.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

OK, Thanks!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

BTW I am getting some non-GMO all stock feed this week to slowly transfer my goats onto it.
It is 14% protein; from what I've read, non-GMO will help them get more nutrients, get less worms, and stay healthier.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is all grains, you may even want to sprout it.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

It's mostly grains, but it does have molasses in it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then you wouldn't sprout them.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, OK!
Thanks for all the help!
I will try to keep y'all updated!


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> Oh, OK!
> Thanks for all the help!
> I will try to keep y'all updated!


If you need to put weight on him i'd replace supplement with nutrena empower rice bran it's high fat i used it once to get weight on a pregnant doe that would only eat oats nothing else I'm sure any other rice bran supplement would work i just recommend this becouse I've had success with it and she ate it!!! Also a friend of mine used nutrena preform horse feed or purina race ready these are all horse products so you might try them They will put weight on him fast If he eats them i haven't used them in a while but i think both feeds are pellets and the rice bran is nuggets


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

alpinegoats63 said:


> If you need to put weight on him i'd replace supplement with nutrena empower rice bran it's high fat i used it once to get weight on a pregnant doe that would only eat oats nothing else I'm sure any other rice bran supplement would work i just recommend this becouse I've had success with it and she ate it!!! Also a friend of mine used nutrena preform horse feed or purina race ready these are all horse products so you might try them They will put weight on him fast If he eats them i haven't used them in a while but i think both feeds are pellets and the rice bran is nuggets


I'll look into it!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Any basic "milestones" of ideal weight for a ND at different ages to aim for? Like 2 mo, 4 mo, 6 mo, 8 mo, 10 mo, 1 yr, etc?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> Any basic "milestones" of ideal weight for a ND at different ages to aim for? Like 2 mo, 4 mo, 6 mo, 8 mo, 10 mo, 1 yr, etc?


bump...


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

bump...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It has been a while so I don't remember. But I do remember that my boys were usually around 90 lbs at a year.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow. Most of my grown nigerians are only 60-80 lbs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I had bigger Nigerians but they were not over height or fat.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone else who has Nigerians have any suggestions on ideal weights/ages? 
I just wanted to see other opinions.

ksalvagno, your NDs must be big!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> Does anyone else who has Nigerians have any suggestions on ideal weights/ages?
> I just wanted to see other opinions.
> 
> ksalvagno, your NDs must be big!


bump...


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

bump...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not familier with the Nigoe standards..but here is a link with info : ) .

http://idgr.info/index/breed-standards/nigerian-dwarf-breed-standard/
Size - The Dwarf breed is slightly smaller than the Pygmy breed, and size is one primary differential. Height at the withers to be measured with the animal standing square on a level, hard surface, using a combination of ruler and square or other measuring device not subject to angular deviation. The ideal size range is 16″ to 19″ for does and 17″ to 20″ for bucks. Maximum sizes allowed are 22″ at the withers for bucks, and 21″ for does, although animals this large are (unfavorably) comparable to Pygmies, and should possess such heights as a result of greater leg length rather than overall body mass. There are no minimum sizes. Because of the different growth patterns in the two breeds, assessment of maximum size during the growing period (which nominally is 3 years) is difficult and acceptance into the purebred herdbook would only be deferred if animals exhibited exceptionally large size and/or height in proportion to the average while very young.

In general, Dwarves tend to grow more slowly early in life than Pygmies, with a compensatory period of growth in the autumn of their first year or the spring of their second, although the opposite of this is not faulted.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Do you know the size of his parents? Is it possible he is a runt? I have read that ND's grow until about 3 years old. I would not trust the weigh tape. Best to use an actual scale. His actual weight needs to be known for deworming, meds if needed etc.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I weighed him yesterday on the "actual" scale and his weight is 30 lbs (my weigh tape is accurate )
He has been eating about 2 cups of grain at each feeding, AM and PM. He gets as many alfalfa pellets as he wants after he finishes grain. I am giving him ammonium chloride to prevent UC.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

What do you all think about DuMOR(r) Weight Booster from Tractor Supply?
Would it help? here's the link: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/dumorreg%3B-weight-boosterreg%3B-8-lb


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Anybody?????


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have nothing to add about that product...Sorry. I would keep the Calcium to Phosphorus ratio in mind when adding anything else to his feed. Hopefully, others will chime in soon. 

However, there are many threads here about how to add weight to goats. You can type "weight gain" in the search.

A few things I have seen recommended for weight gain; Calf Manna, Peanuts, Beet pulp with molasses and Black Oil Sunflower Seed(BOSS). When you decide what to add just do it gradually and expect it to take some time for him to gain and grow.

I would love to see pictures of the this fella!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

You can see pictures here on my website: www.libertyhomesteadfarm.com/bucks/hamptons-page/


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

The top two pictures were taken about a week ago.
The reason he lost weight is that he refused to eat grain for about a month, losing condition and not gaining as fast as he should.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

You have beautiful goats and a very impressive website! :thumbup: Hampton looks great to me! Can't wait to see him again when he's a little older.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! Hampton is currently in the breeding pen...hoping he will settle some does for spring kids!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

alpinegoats63 said:


> If you need to put weight on him i'd replace supplement with nutrena empower rice bran it's high fat i used it once to get weight on a pregnant doe that would only eat oats nothing else I'm sure any other rice bran supplement would work i just recommend this becouse I've had success with it and she ate it!!! Also a friend of mine used nutrena preform horse feed or purina race ready these are all horse products so you might try them They will put weight on him fast If he eats them i haven't used them in a while but i think both feeds are pellets and the rice bran is nuggets


What would be the rate I should feed this if I get it?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> What would be the rate I should feed this if I get it?


bump...

BTW Hampton now has kids due out of one of my yearlings on the last day of March!!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

J.C. I would like to know as well. This product has been recommended to add to our custom made horse feed. I submitted an inquiry to Nutrena about the rate for Goats. Here is the link if you want to ask as well. http://www.nutrenaworld.com/contact-us/general-inquiry/index.jsp. Hopefully I will get a reply soon. I expect them to recommended another of their products labeled just for Goats, but we will see...... I will let you know.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Received an e-mail back from Nutrena. Just what I figured they would say. :eyeroll: I suggest sending alpinegoats63 a private message. Sorry I wasn't much help. 
"Hello Naunnie, 
 Thank you for your inquiry and for visiting our web site. Empower Boost is only labeled for horses so we cannot recommend feeding it to goats. I recommend going to our web site, www.sunglofeeds.com to find a high fat show supplement for goats. We greatly appreciate you contacting us and thinking of Nutrena!"


----------



## SwissCharms (Apr 9, 2013)

http://landofhavilahfarm.com/figure-the-protein--of-your-mix-.htm
Is a link that shows you how to calculate the protein % in your grain, but you can use it for fat, Ca, or anything else really. General concensus is 5% or less fat and you can make sure your protein and Ca ratios stay on target. I hope this helps!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I will keep all that in mind...



LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> What do you all think about DuMOR(r) Weight Booster from Tractor Supply?
> Would it help? here's the link: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/dumorreg%3B-weight-boosterreg%3B-8-lb


If I were to get this, what rate would I feed it?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am no pro, especially putting weight on bucks, but with the young does, Dumor is okay, but I think it takes time <like most things> to see the results. If you feed a sweet feed, it should mix in okay with molasses, but if you feed pelleted <which is what we feed our boer/%'s>, then we use a little bit of canola or corn oil to help it stick to the grain since we tend to have picky eaters.

What we ended up doing for a short time was adding in a little bit of Dumor Weight Booster, a little cracked corn, and mixing it into the grain with a little bit of canola oil 1x a day, then regular feed for their other feeding of the day. 
It ended up working so well on the young does they were fat, and had to take them off of supplements!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> He's eating sweet feed now like a champ, in my opinion, it was probably the flavor.
> 
> Next question, he's only 30 lbs; is this normal for a 8 month old ND buckling?


Getting him to eat the sweet feed is good but I can say that I currently have a buck who is a year and a half old and weighs 50lbs and my boy is not thin at all, your buckling could have his weight affected by the way he was eating as well as how his genetics are... my boy is almost is still on the small side but I know that his genetics are just smaller goats. If you want to try adding calories and fat, try adding the bit of corn oil to the sweet feed, mine are currently getting an 18% goat feed with added ammonium chloride and alfalfa pellets once a day plus free choice mixed grass clover hay and loose minerals.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> I am no pro, especially putting weight on bucks, but with the young does, Dumor is okay, but I think it takes time <like most things> to see the results. If you feed a sweet feed, it should mix in okay with molasses, but if you feed pelleted <which is what we feed our boer/%'s>, then we use a little bit of canola or corn oil to help it stick to the grain since we tend to have picky eaters.
> 
> What we ended up doing for a short time was adding in a little bit of Dumor Weight Booster, a little cracked corn, and mixing it into the grain with a little bit of canola oil 1x a day, then regular feed for their other feeding of the day.
> It ended up working so well on the young does they were fat, and had to take them off of supplements!


Thanks alot, glad to see this! 
(the Nutrena rice bran supplement for horses seemed WAAAY more expensive)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree the rice bran is super expensive. I know a lot of people don't like feeding corn but in small amounts it's ok. Mine get more than small amounts as they find the corn spilled around the bins all the time. LOL The corn is a good energy source which is why it's used for feedlots to help put weight on animals as fast as possible. We've used regular corn oil or vegetable oil of any kind to put a "bloom" on show animals. 

What about using a small handful of dry milk replacer? It's high fat too and has some proteins in it. We've used that with show steers for "bloom" also and used it with the 4H pigs. Just mixed the dry into their grain. I don't know if it's a good idea for goats or not tho....


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I will look into the corn oil. 



liz said:


> Getting him to eat the sweet feed is good but I can say that I currently have a buck who is a year and a half old and weighs 50lbs and my boy is not thin at all, your buckling could have his weight affected by the way he was eating as well as how his genetics are... my boy is almost is still on the small side but I know that his genetics are just smaller goats. If you want to try adding calories and fat, try adding the bit of corn oil to the sweet feed, mine are currently getting an 18% goat feed with added ammonium chloride and alfalfa pellets once a day plus free choice mixed grass clover hay and loose minerals.





kccjer said:


> I agree the rice bran is super expensive. I know a lot of people don't like feeding corn but in small amounts it's ok. Mine get more than small amounts as they find the corn spilled around the bins all the time. LOL The corn is a good energy source which is why it's used for feedlots to help put weight on animals as fast as possible. We've used regular corn oil or vegetable oil of any kind to put a "bloom" on show animals.
> 
> What about using a small handful of dry milk replacer? It's high fat too and has some proteins in it. We've used that with show steers for "bloom" also and used it with the 4H pigs. Just mixed the dry into their grain. I don't know if it's a good idea for goats or not tho....


----------

